# Blocking an internet thief from my Thomson TG585v7



## LowTec (May 2, 2010)

Hi All...
Hope you can help! I know for a fact that my neighbour is using my internet connection, I can see his machine's IP address when I go to the router's page. (Its a Thomson TG585v7 with o2, UK) 
I have a security key and am using WPA-PSK encryption. 
The problem is, he works for HP, doing security something-or-other, and so he obviously has software or even hardware to break into my connection. My connection speed is now slow and useless, I only watch TV on streaming sites like bbci and 4od so this is really annoying me...!!! It's cheap and low-down, and that is why I desperately want to stop him stealing my connection!

I have gone through various steps with my ISP to try and remedy this, but nothing so far has worked. I'm now wondering if I can block his IP address and device code to stop him doing it?

Is there anyway to block his device? I've tried everything on the Thomson connection page, but it won't let me do anything like it!

ARGH!!!!!!!!!

I'm just so ticked off that someone is so pathetic that they have to steal my already rubbish connection, I'm desperate to get rid of him...

Please anyone, any ideas on how I can get rid of this idiot?

I don't know a great deal about tech stuff, so please go slow, I'm a beginner!!!
THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!
J


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please don't post duplicate threads. If your thread is in an inappropriate forum, please report it and a moderator will move it.

Continue the problem resolution here: http://forums.techguy.org/networking/920633-blocking-internet-theives-thomson-tg585v7.html


----------

